# List of available changes for MK6 GTI though Vag Com???



## SlipinSlidin (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll be meeting with someone next week that has a Vag com and he will be changing some features for my new GTI but wanted to know if there is a list anywhere of all the convenience features that can be changed. So far I'm doing:
1. Window control with remote
2. Disable DRL
3. Disable alarm chirp
4. Lane change blink from 3-4
5. Possibly E-brake warning (flashes brake lights in emergency stop)?
6. Want to disable the rear wiper from making a pass everytime I put the car in reverse with the wipers on7
7. Anymore????


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: List of available changes for MK6 GTI though Vag Com??? (SlipinSlidin)*

Have them do a complete AutoScan and save it (flash drive, Email, etc.) prior to the coding changes. This way you will have an original scan to refer to in the future. You may want it scanned after to verify there aren’t any faults stored.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html
All of your requests are found in *09 - Central Electronics*.
1. Comfort Operation (via Remote Control) is in adaptation.
2. DRL is found in Long coding helper, depends on Halogen or Xenon (un-check the respective box):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4671558
3. Alarm Confirmation, Long coding helper, (un-check the respective box)
4. Comfort Turn signals, is in adaptation, choose the number of flashes.
5. Emergency Brake Warning active (actually uses 4 ways, described in above link) found in Long coding helper. (check the respective box)
6. I never activated that, but I believe "Tear Drop" Wiping for Rear Wiper is what you’re after, Long coding helper, Byte 21 (un-check the respective box) Any comments are welcome on that because mine was not coded from the factory and I don't know about the Reverse gear operation? 
7. If you have heated seats...You may be able to set it up to resume the previous heated position on the Drivers seat after a key cycle. 
Example: Shut the car off to run in the store, jump back in and start up, seat is still on the previous setting. Found in *08 - Auto HVAC*, Adaptation from the drop down menu.



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 12:36 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## SlipinSlidin (Sep 9, 2005)

why do you want to do the auto scan first?


_Modified by SlipinSlidin at 10:31 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (SlipinSlidin)*

You need to have all of your codes before you make any changes... that way... if something happens you get put things back to where they were.


----------



## mark4ton (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: List of available changes for MK6 GTI though Vag Com??? (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Is it possible to run the DRL and headlights a the same time? My jsw has the on off switch for the lights. US switch.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: List of available changes for MK6 GTI though Vag Com??? (mark4ton)*

Please see the VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks thread.
The DRL's are the headlights so I'm not sure I understand the question. Do you want all of the exterior lights to be on without operating the switch?


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

hmmmmm change turn comfort from 3 to 5 hit save, says its at 5 but still only blinks 3 times?????


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

moreboostplease said:


> hmmmmm change turn comfort from 3 to 5 hit save, says its at 5 but still only blinks 3 times?????


 All of the tweaks were moved form the VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks thread to the Wiki using the chassis code. This sounds like a common 2011 MY Golf problem which is noted here: 

VW Golf/Golf Plus (5K/52) Tweaks 



> Comfort Turn signals
> 
> Found in Adaptation. From the drop down list, choose the number of flashes and Save.
> Coding or MFA / dash options may apply to this setting in some cases.
> ...


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Please see the VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks thread.
> The DRL's are the headlights so I'm not sure I understand the question. Do you want all of the exterior lights to be on without operating the switch?


 I'm in the process of looking for replacement halogen bulbs and while checking them out I could have sworn the DRLs are incorperated into the highbeams...I may be wrong but I literally just checked...


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

SlipinSlidin said:


> I'll be meeting with someone next week that has a Vag com and he will be changing some features for my new GTI but wanted to know if there is a list anywhere of all the convenience features that can be changed. So far I'm doing:
> 1. Window control with remote
> 2. Disable DRL
> 3. Disable alarm chirp
> ...


 You can also set it up so that traction controll is fully disabled when you press the button, instead of kinda sorta disabled. 

I've had my gti for a week now and am looking into changing some simular things in mine. Good thread! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

